# Canadian Structural Engineer - PM Depth Exam



## Casey (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi,

I am an structural engineer from Canada and will be taking the April 2008 Civil PE exam for the state of Washington.

Right now I am trying to determine which afternoon depth exam I should focus my attention on. Although, I primarily practise structural engineering, I am only really familiar with the Canadian steel codes (obviously), so I would like to know if it would be somewhat easy for me to take study for the Structural PM Depth exam and learn the AISC and ACI codes, or would I be better off focusing on one of the other topics.

I have a small grasp on all the other topics (except the new Construction format) so for now it would be safe to assume that I will be starting at the same starting point for all of them.

Now, for those that would suggestion I shy away from the structural exam, which of the other exams would you take knowing that you would be having to learn some new stuff and why?

Thanks for any help you can provide.

Regards,

Casey


----------



## Vinsanity (Dec 21, 2007)

Casey said:


> Hi,
> I am an structural engineer from Canada and will be taking the April 2008 Civil PE exam for the state of Washington.
> 
> Right now I am trying to determine which afternoon depth exam I should focus my attention on. Although, I primarily practise structural engineering, I am only really familiar with the Canadian steel codes (obviously), so I would like to know if it would be somewhat easy for me to take study for the Structural PM Depth exam and learn the AISC and ACI codes, or would I be better off focusing on one of the other topics.
> ...


----------



## Vinsanity (Dec 21, 2007)

CISC compared to AISC a lot of differences, I was educated using AISC and practiced AISC for 12 years and practiced CISC in Canada for half a year, Im not comfortable with Canadian Codes, US are far more better. You better download some AISC Specs and see the difference. www.aisc.org I hope you can adjust quickly, the same way with Wood US uses AITC and NSD, you will surely notice code differences. Good Luck.


----------

